# الموقع الرسمي للمعهد العربي للصحة والسلامة المهنية



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 ديسمبر 2011)

بعد فترة من التوقف نتيجة لظروف خارجة عن إرادتنا
تم بعون الله إعادة إفتتاح الموقع الرسمي للمعهد العربي للصحة والسلامة المهنية

www.aiosh.org


----------



## korba (17 ديسمبر 2011)

أستاذ غسان :
سعدت جداً بالموقع لاسيما أنه ينطلق من بلدي الحبيب سورية ...لدي استفسار عن كيفية الحصول على الكتب التي يصدرها المعهد لاسيما بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين هم من خارج المحافظة وماهي أسعار هذه الكتب (إن أمكن) -حيث لم أرى الأسعار مدرجة في الموقع ..و إلى مزيد من التقدم و النجاح


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 ديسمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم:
كتب المعهد مجانية حتى الآن
ولكن للأسف لا يوجد خدمة توصيل
وعلى من يود الحصول على النسخ زيارة المعهد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 ديسمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم:
كتب المعهد مجانية حتى الآن
ولكن للأسف لا يوجد خدمة توصيل
وعلى من يود الحصول على النسخ زيارة المعهد


----------



## korba (19 ديسمبر 2011)

أستاذ غسان :
تحية عربية
كون الكتب الموجودة في مكتبة المعهد مجانية ...هل يمكن تحميلها على موقع المعهد بشكل كتب الكترونية ليتمكن الجميع من قراءتها و الاستفادة منها ..


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2011)

تم تحميل بعض الكتب تجدها على الموقع
ويتم العمل على تحميل الكتب الباقية
ولكن ذلك يأخذ وقت كون النسخ الموجودة ورقية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2011)

تم تحميل بعض الكتب تجدها على الموقع
ويتم العمل على تحميل الكتب الباقية
ولكن ذلك يأخذ وقت كون النسخ الموجودة ورقية


----------

